# Rosie's Babies 10 hours later!!!



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Well here is the pics of Mum and babies this morning.

























I am loving them :001_tt1::001_tt1:and Mum will let me touch them which is good. Will try to sex them later.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL *


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

:O there so cute!!!!! yay congrats!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*ah what beatifull pictures, mum looks so matter of fact lol,you would think by the look on her face she has just had four little babies...thanks for sharing the pics with us...*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous babies,Rosie has done you proud


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

They all look gorgeous and Mum looks so calm. Congratulations xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

One day i am going to get myself a cat :crazy: I just love them all


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gorgeous.. Rosie is so beautifull and her babies too :biggrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosie is a little cracker, and her babies are just sooooooo cute, xxxx


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

From what i can see 

I think it is 1 Girl and defo 2 Boys. The other one keeps puting there tail between its legs and i am trying to be delicate when handling.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> From what i can see
> 
> I think it is 1 Girl and defo 2 Boys. The other one keeps puting there tail between its legs and i am trying to be delicate when handling.


aww little shy one..


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

thay are so cute,if she is lettin you tuch them you can cee the sex of them,but thats if you want to.gl and congratulations on all your new babys new mommy.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, how wonderful "congratulations"*


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh congratulations. Will look forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless there so sweet and mums so relaxed which is fab.


----------



## Beccacat (Dec 11, 2008)

aw, they are so cute!!!!! Bravo mama!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Aww they are so little


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter Mum is looking very content bless her. Mind you so she should after having them cute little babies


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful babies & a proud calm mum!


----------

